# wo kann ich Thorium abbauen



## blutzecke (15. September 2008)

hey leutz wollte mal in erfahrung bringen in welchen gebiten ich am besten thorium abbauen kann.
hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.

schönen tag und ein danke im vorraus.

P.S.     flamer raus hier


----------



## kolopol (15. September 2008)

MH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (15. September 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?o=181557

Das nächste Mal versuch es mal mit selbst suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuschlor (15. September 2008)

blutzecke schrieb:


> P.S.     flamer raus hier



wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen. auf buffed gibts berufe guides, also wozu sinnlose threads erstellen?! schonmal was von der suchfunktion gehört?

/flame off


----------



## Éothain (15. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=50937

& vote for close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (15. September 2008)

blutzecke schrieb:


> P.S.     flamer raus hier



mit so einer Frage auf einer Website mit angebundener Datenbank und solch einem Statement bettelt man unterbewusst eher drum


----------



## grünhaupt (15. September 2008)

hi, 

Thoriumvorkommen:  östliche Pestis, Winterspring, Ungoro Krater und Silithus

btw: Sufu bringt wirklich was.   /flame off


----------



## Flooza (15. September 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> mit so einer Frage auf einer Website mit angebundener Datenbank und solch einem Statement bettelt man unterbewusst eher drum




*zustimm*


----------



## kraxxler (15. September 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> *zustimm*



jo, also, das war echt ne dumme frage, heir gibs ne datenbank


----------



## Lekgolo (15. September 2008)

In den Ost Pessis, in jeder Narbe, bei den Trollen im Nord osten, und den zwei Geißel-Tälern ist meistens immer ein Reiches Vorkommen, einfach mal im kreis laufen, sammelt sich hervorragend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lix (15. September 2008)

Ja was erwartest du denn es kommen auf so eine Frage im schnitt 11 Antworten:
1´er hilft dir (weil dafür ist das Forum ja da)
8 Leute Flamen dich zu und wissen noch nicht mal worum es geht und es interessiert sie auch nicht
und 
2 Leute Flamen dich zu aber haben WoW wenigstens mal Gespielt und  finden es aber Toll jemand anzuflamen !

naja so ist das halt aber Pestis,Silitius und Un´Goro sind schon recht gute Tipps 


Ps: mit der Suchfunktion kommt leider nicht jeder zu recht aber dafür gibts ja ein Forum wo mann seine Frage nach Tipps von anderen Spielern formulieren kann


----------



## Felixg3 (15. September 2008)

Mein Tipp: Winterquell immer im Kreis rumreiten, besonders ganz im Süden bei dem 61er Elite Gebiet und im Nord-Osten.


----------



## Leviathan666 (15. September 2008)

30 Sekunden Googeln, ey. Ist das so verdammt schwer?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://wow.thenoobschool.com/wow-thorium-mining-guide


----------



## Mitzy (15. September 2008)

Ich persönlich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sowohl in der Sengenden Schlucht (btw. dem Ort bei Redridge- bzw. "Rotkammgebirge" *brech*), da habe ich persönlich meistens Thorium gefunden. Allerdings, wie geschrieben, findet man es auch in den östlichen Pestländern recht gut.

Muss ich auch flamen? Na ok... Böser User! Nutz Sufu! Böse! Blablablub fasel!


----------



## David (15. September 2008)

Gatherer?
Cartographer?
Buffed?!


----------



## Avio (15. September 2008)

Im Un'Goro Krater kann man recht gut farmen. Einfach im Kreis an der Felswand entlanglaufen/-reiten und gelegentlich in dieser Affenhöhle und in der Wuchernden Narbe vorbeischauen, da ist eigentlich immer was. ^^

.. Mir fällt grade auf dass hier fast jeder falsch antwortet. Denkt drüber nach, dann wisst ihr warum.


----------



## dende80 (15. September 2008)

ah


----------



## Rantja (15. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Gatherer?
> Cartographer?
> Buffed?!



/sign

Installier dir einfach den Cartographer, Erzvorkommen anzeigen lassen und dann immer fröhlich in den westlichen und östlichen Pestländer die lustigen Punkte auf der Karte abreiten, viel Spass! =)


----------



## dottles (16. September 2008)

moin also ich hab ma was in der Brennenden Steppe gefunden !


----------

